# Carb for Kawasaki FB460V



## wcn69 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello, my name is Wilson and I live in Montpelier, VA.
I need help in finding carburetor for this engine (FB460V-BS13). Kawasaki no longer supplies the one that came on the engine. I've tried several of the on line parts folks but none have one in stock. I'll take a used one if anyone has one they would like to get ride of. I think that these Kawasaki part numbers will work; 15001-2937 & 15003-2183. Any help will be appreciated...
thanks the new guy

My equipment & engine numbers: 
1987 Wheel Horse 212-6
Equipment model: 32-12K601
Equipment serial #: 29530
37" 200 Series Mower Deck
Engine model: FB460V-BS13 (manufactured by Kawasaki) 
Engine serial: FB460-142655


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Many engines manufactured by Kawasaki and Kohler go to some manufactures as "Self Servicing OEM" 

This means that the company that purchased the engine for their application assumes the warranty on the engine. They get a better deal from the engine maker and as such all the parts business. Sometimes there are some differences to the engines, but most likely the differences will just be in the type of charging system, exhaust set up, or controls that operate the engine. Most all of the parts for the engine will interchange with other engines of the same model (FB460V). Any carburetor off of one of these engines will likely work just fine on yours. It may have a different choke lever, or may or may not have an after fire solenoid etc... 

The FB460V series engine was a very popular engine, you should be able to locate a good used carburetor off of one that will work on your engine. You can always swap out throttle shafts, choke set up or solenoid from your carburetor to the replacement, if they are not the same.


----------

